# FreeBSD on Intel Atom x5-z8350  Has



## balanga (Nov 12, 2019)

Has anyone had any success installing FreeBSD on HP 2-in-1 10" notebook?

It has an Intel Atom x5-z8350 CPU.


----------



## SleepWalker (Jan 31, 2021)

I also did not succeed on DELL WYSE 3040m
on Intel Atom x5-z8350​.
But here's the article.





						Installing FreeBSD 12 on the Atomic Pi
					






					famicoman.com


----------



## the3ajm (Jan 31, 2021)

The guide seems to point to disabling UART, I assume this workaround didn't work for you and freezes?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 31, 2021)

I had to use that workaround for HKC NT11H and i have no issues.

But i only have disabled uart.0 or uart.1 not both.


----------



## SleepWalker (Jan 31, 2021)

This helped me https://adventurist.me/posts/00289
Removing this line in /boot/device.hints
`...   
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
#hint.uart.0.at="isa"        # comment this line out
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10
...`


----------

